# TDP Otus review is out!



## Viggo (Feb 25, 2014)

Here it is:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-Otus-55mm-f-1.4-Distagon-Lens.aspx


----------



## distant.star (Feb 25, 2014)

.
Thanks.

As expected.

The dream continues!!


----------

